# Denver close to offering Boykins deal



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1536056,00.html

_The Nuggets are expected to offer a contract to Golden State Warriors free agent Earl Boykins by early this week. 

Boykins visited with the Nuggets on Wednesday in Denver with his agent, Mark Termini. Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe declined comment on the details of the potential contract offer. Termini said Golden State and other teams remain interested.

"He's a real good backup point guard, and he disrupts the game," Vandeweghe said. "We like him."
_


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

What a waste of money. Kiki is an idiot and he failed this offseason. He needs to admit it, save his money, and look towards next year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

good for the nuggets. Boykins was a key compnent to the Warriors turnaround last year. Kid is gangsta.

Will do nothing but help the nuggets.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

He's a waste of money. He gets maybe 10-15 minutes a game behind Miller. I'd rather have Junior Harrington backup.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

why would he be a waste of money? he played great last season. he's a clutch shooter who can be very valuable coming off the bench late in games.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> What a waste of money. Kiki is an idiot and he failed this offseason. He needs to admit it, save his money, and look towards next year.


Aw come on...he's one of the best backup PGs in the game and he'll probably sign for a cheap amount.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

great signing! boykins is the man. good deal too.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

What a waste of cap space. Kiki is a failure. He acts like he got the point guard he wanted but he didn't. I guess it's ok to overpay for Andre Miller but as soon as you overpay for Gilbert Arenas all hell breaks loose. Boykins will add nothing to this team. I'd rather have Junior Harrington than this midget.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't see why you hate Boykins so much. He really was a key factor in providing the energy that the warriors needed. Not only that but he hit a few clutch shots and does know how to get his team back into a more unified mindset.


I think he'll be a great compliment to the fast break style of game Dre is adept at running. I like dre a lot, he's got a great shot in that leaner that he does, he knows how to run a team well, he loves to pass the ball, he is an average defender, and is really adept at running the fast break team. I don't understand why people are so sour on Dre and so high on Arenas, both of them had one outstanding season, and Arenas really did seem to fade a little in the fourth last year.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Dre is NOT a running point guard and never has been. He's a half court guy. I don't see the point in signing Boykins cause I think Harrington can do better, especially on the defensive end. What the hell is a 5'5 133lb. dude gonna do on defense. Picture this matchup...Lebron James vs. Boykins. That's just funny. The only reason Kiki got Boykins is cause he's trying to save face after ****ing up this offseason. There is no point to bringing Boykins in.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Dre is NOT a running point guard and never has been. He's a half court guy. I don't see the point in signing Boykins cause I think Harrington can do better, especially on the defensive end. What the hell is a 5'5 133lb. dude gonna do on defense. Picture this matchup...Lebron James vs. Boykins. That's just funny. The only reason Kiki got Boykins is cause he's trying to save face after ****ing up this offseason. There is no point to bringing Boykins in.



Did you watch Dre in cleveland? I'll admit he tried to change his style to fit with what the clippers wanted him from him this year but, I think that, and the fact that every player on there last year wanted to inflate his stat's to get the hell out and get a better contract is why he did so poorly last year.

I do agree that Boykins is a nightmare on the defensive end, who can't post him up, but his role is someone who should play ~ 12-15 minutes a game, and certainly not all in one stretch.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm just saying, when you got a capable backup like Harrington, why change that and shell out money you should be saving? Kiki is just trying to save face. He totally failed this offseason and he knows it. I'm all for Boykins as a player, just not on this team.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> I'm just saying, when you got a capable backup like Harrington, why change that and shell out money you should be saving? Kiki is just trying to save face. He totally failed this offseason and he knows it. I'm all for Boykins as a player, just not on this team.



How much are they offering him? 


To be honest whenever I caught a nuggets game, I really didn't focus on their front court that much. I was more interested in the backcourt.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Five years for between 12 and 13.5 million. Not too expensive but that's still money that could be better spent.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

10-15 minutes is all you want from a backup, hes a great vet to have around, what team wouldn't want my man Boykins!


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> What a waste of cap space. Kiki is a failure. He acts like he got the point guard he wanted but he didn't. I guess it's ok to overpay for Andre Miller but as soon as you overpay for Gilbert Arenas all hell breaks loose. Boykins will add nothing to this team. I'd rather have Junior Harrington than this midget.



Boykins proved himself to be one of the better backups in the league. What the hell has Harrington done?




> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Dre is NOT a running point guard and never has been. He's a half court guy. I don't see the point in signing Boykins cause I think Harrington can do better, especially on the defensive end. What the hell is a 5'5 133lb. dude gonna do on defense. Picture this matchup...Lebron James vs. Boykins. That's just funny. The only reason Kiki got Boykins is cause he's trying to save face after ****ing up this offseason. There is no point to bringing Boykins in.



Your using a very extreme example, there is only one 6'8 240 lb. point gaurd in the league, and yes he won't be very effective in gaurding him, but Lebron won't be be able to gaurd Boykins either, he's too quick. Your acting like Kiki is bringing him in to start. Boykins is a role player, and a very good one.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For one, Harrington can actually play defense. Boykins can't. And I was just using Lebron as an example. Other examples? Hmm, let's see...how about any frickin point guard in the whole league? Boykins is 5'5 133lbs. And for a team that supposedly stresses defense so much why would you want a play on your team that is an absolute defensive responsibility? Harrington is an excellent defensive player and showed some point guard skills at the end of the year. it's stupid that Kiki wasted his money on Boykins. He adds nothing to this team.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> For one, Harrington can actually play defense. Boykins can't. And I was just using Lebron as an example. Other examples? Hmm, let's see...how about any frickin point guard in the whole league? Boykins is 5'5 133lbs. And for a team that supposedly stresses defense so much why would you want a play on your team that is an absolute defensive responsibility? Harrington is an excellent defensive player and showed some point guard skills at the end of the year. it's stupid that Kiki wasted his money on Boykins. He adds nothing to this team.








Yes, boykins is an absoLute waste. He shouldn't even be in the NBA. He has never done anything to warrant being a legit back-up PG. :whatever:


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> For one, Harrington can actually play defense. Boykins can't. And I was just using Lebron as an example. Other examples? Hmm, let's see...how about any frickin point guard in the whole league? Boykins is 5'5 133lbs. And for a team that supposedly stresses defense so much why would you want a play on your team that is an absolute defensive responsibility? Harrington is an excellent defensive player and showed some point guard skills at the end of the year. it's stupid that Kiki wasted his money on Boykins. He adds nothing to this team.



Yes, Harrington can play solid defense, but you are the only person I have ever heard call him an "exellent" defender. Playing the point gaurd position entails a lot more that just playing defense. You need to be able to run the offense, control the tempo, set up you teamates, and at times, score. Boykins does all of these things a hell of a lot better than Harrington.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Boykins doesn't set up his teammates, my man. He's got a shoot first mentality. Don't get me wrong, I like Boykins as a player, just not as a player for this team. And to commit five years to this guy? Don't you think that 13 million could have been better spent?


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

Yeah he was more of a scorer last year, but the point is he has much better point gaurd skills than Harrington. You said the Nuggets stress defense, and I agree, but they also want to be a running team, and thats what Boykins does best. Having 2 backup point gaurds is pretty much standard for any basketball team. So why was it such a bad move to sign an inexpensive player who fits their style of play?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, Boykins seems like such a liability. He's a liability on defense and he's a liability to get hurt. He will help a lot in pushing the ball upcourt but who exactly do we have that will run the court other than Nene and Skita? It just seems to me that after failing this offseason Kiki is grabbing for straws and trying to sign whoever he can. The money would be better spent on bringing back Donnel Harvey, which Kiki should've done by now especially since Chris Andersen is probably leaving. I don't know, I'm down with Boykins but I'd like to see us sign other guys before him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Boykins is one of the best guards at pressuring the ball and making the other teams guards turn the ball over


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Boykins is one of the best guards at pressuring the ball and making the other teams guards turn the ball over


No ****. The guy is quick as hell. But he's still a defensive liability.


----------



## Dime Fa Shizzle (Jun 9, 2003)

*boykins hater*

^^^^

do you hate him because he killed your team in the 4th last year??? 

havent u seen him tear it up in the 4th?? Hes quick, and he can match pound for pound in the speed department. Do you play basketball????? I mean seriously, its the lil guys who annoys me...quick, small, low center of gravity....deadly crossover that you cant reach...etc...

as far as i know he does whats required of him. If everybody else scores, he just lets the game come to him. IF hes needed, thats when hes deadly..he scores. what the heck do you expect when your team is down and none of the starters are clicking??????? Hes clutch. Your jr harringtons gonna be burried in the bench behind him..believe dat. youre whining about paying the man 3mil a year? can you name a better back up pg who actually WON games by themselves in 1 quarter??????????????


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: boykins hater*



> Originally posted by <b>Dime Fa Shizzle</b>!
> ^^^^
> 
> do you hate him because he killed your team in the 4th last year???
> ...


Bobby Jackson. Holla back.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

boykins is the man...

i just wonder when he will sign?!


----------



## Dime Fa Shizzle (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: boykins hater*



> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Bobby Jackson. Holla back.



ok hes one of them, and he is so cheap its not even funny. But is he available? is he gonna sign with denver? NO.

Yeah i bet ur mad because jacksons tearin it up in sac...honestly, do u think jackson would ever sign with your team again?.. like it or not your boy jr is gonna be buried in the bench behind earl. Dont diss lil guys man you havent even seen him play..Consider yourself lucky that you have the best lil guard in the L...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: boykins hater*



> Originally posted by <b>Dime Fa Shizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok bro, you asked me to name one backup guard that won the game by himself in the fourth quarter and I did. Now you're putting words in my mouth? I'm not mad because Jackson is with the Kings. And I've seen Boykins play plenty of times. If you actually READ my **** you would know that I love Boykins as a player but just not as a player on this team. And maybe I am being too tough on him. It's just that I thought Harrington did a really good job last year and is a really good defensive player. What is the point of bringing in another guard and wasting money? That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Dime Fa Shizzle (Jun 9, 2003)

i think boykins is perfect for this team. Denver is young, and they dont know how to win yet. Boykins will spark the bench, and hopefully win some games.. His D willl only matter when hes guarding the likes of bdiddy and steve francis, but other than that, he'll be fine as a back up. The man has heart...and for 3 mil, they addressed one of their needs...

but lets just wait and see whats gonna happen instead of bickering......


----------



## NENE31 (Jul 17, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/nuggets/news/sign_boykins_0308018.html 

And now they will get Jon Barry too?


----------

